# Old fat pede, help to id



## CosmicBubble (Jul 6, 2011)

It is more than 5 years old and it is 20cm
Pleaase ID my pede
Photo


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 6, 2011)

I see 19(?) antennae segments & looks like margination starts at tergite 12?    

Here's a key:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=169763

Where did it come from?  Maybe someone that has experience with these will chime in.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like an exceptionally large _S. cingulata_.


----------



## CosmicBubble (Jul 7, 2011)

I think that it is cingulata too  but usually cingulatas are 13-15cm


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 7, 2011)

I can be too a S. subspinipes cingulatoides that is bigger than a S. cingulata and resembles it but...... i'm not completly sure. Better pictures are needed.

The place where that comes can be very important in taxonomical Diagnosis:

Relatively close to/or in Mediterranean area: S. cingulatoides.

South east asia: S. susbpinipes cingulatoides.

I bet by a S. cingulata too. 

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Draiman (Jul 7, 2011)

CosmicBubble said:


> I think that it is cingulata too  but usually cingulatas are 13-15cm


For what it's worth, I have heard reports of specimens of S. cingulata coming from Bulgaria that measured 18cm.


----------



## Steven (Jul 7, 2011)

That's a decent chunk of Scolopendra meat :} 
Looks indeed like Sc.cingulata from what i can see on the pix.

Did you personally take care of this pede for 5 years ?
Would be interesting to know what you have fed this guy and on what schedule.

It's the biggest cingulata specimen i've seen so far.

Any idea where it was collected ?



NICE !!!


----------



## micheldied (Jul 8, 2011)

That thing is BIG, especially for a Cingulata...


----------



## CosmicBubble (Jul 11, 2011)

It lives with me for a year, the guy who sold me sad that he fed her with pinkys and zophobas and he knows nothing about the place it came from.


----------

